# Home Safe (TL-15?)



## Adlogin (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys,
I am looking for a fairly secure Home/Business Safe. It should be TL-15, maybe TL-30 certified and cost under 450$. Fire/Water resistence would be good, but is optional.

Thank You.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to foruM :wave:

If you want a TL15-TL30 safe I think you are going to have to spend more money.

BG


----------



## Adlogin (Feb 9, 2009)

thank you.
what about a tl-15 for under 500$? are they that expensive?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Any device with reliable security will cost more than a cheap unit that you can buy at a home improvement store. 

You might try calling some local safe companies or locksmith and see if any used models are available. Occasionally they take trade-ins when customers need larger safes.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

A good alarm system goes a long way in protecting you and your property in the safe. I have a couple of cheaper safes bolted to the floor. They are in a little room that I consider pretty secure for a house as I made it that way and a good alarm system. I was more interest in the fire protection of a safe.

Maybe a larger gun safe as it would take a while to get into them. Many are fire proof, up to a point.

If you want a decent safe I would budget something like a $1000.00 USD.

BG


----------

